# Flinders Island salmon



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Kathy and I had ventured up to North East river on Flinders Island to see if we could get among the fish. We were lucky and found a school of salmon waiting to get out of the river and head to sea but the tide was still a bit low for them to get out. We fished for around an hour or so and caught 20 or so salmon and with lots of double hookups i was busy releasing fish. We have found a likely spot to launch the "queen" and try and get the flathead that got away. the pic is one of the salmon that kathy caught and released. It was close to 60cm long.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats a solid looking salmon Shane, would be heaps of fun on light spin gear.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice work guys. That would have been so much fun, and quite tiring


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

You've got to love the salmon fighting ability on light gear, well done!!!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Solid fish + light gear = lots of fun And you caught heaps. Must have been awesome.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

The few times we have been fishing and hit a school of salmon we have been tired by the time we have finished. We use either 4 or 6 lb fireline and light gear and the drag is nearly locked but they still take line and the bigger ones over 40 cms certainly give you a run. The next trip we will be taking the "queen" and our only worry is a double hookup and the salmon trying to hide under the yak :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Looking at the colour of those fish they look very healthy indeed and nice and meaty. Did you take one of the tanks home for dinner???

Milt,


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

we did take one home...... and very nice too..... lucky we had a couple of visitors too one is just too much for me :wink: and kathy does not eat fish.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

sam60 said:


> and kathy does not eat fish.


But can she scale, clean and cook em? That's the important bit. The other important thing can be seen from the pic, she sure can catch em.


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

sounds like a fantastic session...


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

That was one great fishing session you had there, I'm sure all the unhooking was well worth it.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Sam & Kathy,

Guys, sounds to me like you are living in paradise. good on ya for C&r so many fine fish. bloody well done.


----------

